# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين اليمن >  قانون مكافحة الفساد  رقم (39)لسنة 2006م

## المحامي نايف

قــرار جمهوري بقانون رقم (39) لسنة 2006م
 بشــأن  قانون رقم (39) لسنة 2006م بشــأن مكافحة الفســاد

 باسم الشعب : 
رئيس الجمهورية :
بعد الإطلاع على دستور الجمهورية اليمنية.
وبعد موافقة مجلس النواب.
 أصدرنا القانون الآتي نصه
الباب الأول- أحكام عامة
الفصل الأول- التسمية والتعاريف
 المــادة(1): يسمى هذا القانون ( قانون مكافحة  الفساد ) .

مادة (2) : لأغراض تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون يكون للألفاظ والعبارات الواردة  أدناه المعاني المبينة أمام كل منها مالم يقتض سياق النص معنى آخر :

الجمهوريـــــة : الجمهورية اليمنية 

الموظف العام : كل شخص يؤدي وظيفة عامة أو يقدم خدمة عامة ويتولى منصباً  تنفيذياً أو تشريعياً أو إدارياً أو استشارياً أو قضائياً سواءً كان معيناً  أو منتخباً دائماً أو مؤقتاً بمقابل أو بدون مقابل بصرف النظر عن صحة قرار  تعيينه فيها ويشمل موظفي السلطة التنفيذية بمختلف مستوياتهم وأعضاء مجلس  النواب وأعضاء مجلس الشورى وأعضاء المجالس المحلية وأعضاء السلطة القضائية  وأعضاء اللجان والمجالس الدائمة ويعتبر في حكم الموظف العام المحكمين  والخبراء والعدول والوكلاء والمحامين والحراس القضائيين الذين تعدل لديهم  الأموال وأعضاء مجالس إدارة المؤسسات والشركات والبنوك وموظفيها التي تسهم  الدولة في رأسمالها. 

الموظف الأجنبي : أي شخص غير يمني يشغل منصباً في أي من سلطات الدولة  التشريعية والتنفيذية أو القضائية وأي شخص يمارس وظيفة عمومية أو لصالح  جهاز عمومي أو منشأة عمومية لبلد أجنبي أو مؤسسة دولية عمومية . 

الهيئة : الهيئة الوطنية العليا لمكافحة الفساد المنشأة بموجب هذا القانون.  

الجهة المختصة : الجهة المعنية بإصدار القرارات والتدابير واللوائح  المرتبطة بأحكام هذا القانون. 

الاتفاقية : اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لمكافحة الفساد. 

الفســاد : استغلال الوظيفة العامة للحصول على مصالح خاصة سواءً كان ذلك  بمخالفة القانون أو استغلاله أو باستغلال الصلاحيات الممنوحة. 

اللائحـة : اللائحة التنفيذية لأحكام هذا القانون. 

الفصل الثاني- الأهداف ونطاق السريان

مادة (3) : يهدف هذا القانون إلى تحقيق الآتي :

1- إنشاء هيئة وطنية مستقلة عليا لها صلاحيات قانونية في مكافحة الفساد  وتعقب ممارسيه وفقاً لهذا القانون والقوانين النافذة.

2- منع الفساد ومكافحته ودرء مخاطره وآثاره وملاحقة مرتكبيه وحجز واسترداد  الأموال والعائدات المترتبة عن ممارسته.

3- تعزيز مبدأ التعاون والمشاركة مع الدول والمنظمات الدولية والإقليمية في  البرامج والمشاريع الدولية الرامية إلى مكافحة الفساد.

4- إرساء مبدأ النزاهة والشفافية في المعاملات الاقتصادية والمالية  والإدارية بما يكفل تحقيق الإدارة الرشيدة لأموال وموارد وممتلكات الدولة  والاستخدام الأمثل للموارد .

5- تفعيل مبدأ المساءلة وتعزيز الدور الرقابي للأجهزة المختصة والتيسير على  أفراد المجتمع في إجراءات حصولهم على المعلومات ووصولهم إلى السلطات  المعنية.

6- تشجيع وتفعيل دور مؤسسات ومنظمات المجتمع المدني في المشاركة الفاعلة  والنشطة في محاربة الفساد ومكافحته وتوعية أفراد المجتمع بمخاطره وتوسيع  نطاق المعرفة بوسائل وأساليب الوقاية منه.

مادة (4)  : يسري هذا القانون على الآتي :   

أ _ كافة جرائم الفساد ومرتكبيها التي تقع كلها أو بعضها أو جزء منها في  الجمهورية أو إحدى المؤسسات التابعة لها في الخارج أياً كانت طبيعة وجنسية  مرتكبيها.

ب _ جرائم الفساد ومرتكبيها التي تقع خارج الجمهورية وتكون المحاكم اليمنية  مختصة بها وفقاً لقانون الإجراءات الجزائية وقانون مكافحة غسل الأموال  والقوانين النافذة الأخرى وكذا الاتفاقيات والمعاهدات الدولية التي صادقت  عليها الجمهورية أو انضمت إليها.

الباب الثاني- الهيئة الوطنية العليا لمكافحة الفساد

الفصل الأول- إنشاء الهيئـــة

مادة (5) : تنشأ بموجب هذا القانون هيئة مستقلة تسمى (الهيئة الوطنية  العليا لمكافحة الفساد).

مادة (6) : أ- تتمتع الهيئة بالشخصية الاعتبارية ويكون لها استقلال مالي  وإداري.

ب-  يكون المقر الرئيسي للهيئة- أمانة العاصمة صنعاء ويجوز إنشاء فروع لها  في بقية محافظات الجمهورية عند الاقتضاء بقرار من رئيس الهيئة.

مادة (7) : تتولى الهيئة رسم سياساتها وإقرار الخطط والبرامج الخاصة بعملها  وتبين اللائحة التنظيمية الأحكام المنظمة لذلك.

مادة (8) : تتولى الهيئة ممارسة المهام والاختصاصات الآتية :

1- إعداد وتنفيذ السياسات العامة الهادفة إلى مكافحة الفساد.

2- وضع إستراتيجية وطنية شاملة لمكافحة الفساد وإعداد وتنفيذ الآليات  والخطط والبرامج المنفذة لها.

3- اتخاذ التدابير الكفيلة بمشاركة المجتمع المحلي ومنظمات المجتمع المدني  في التعريف بمخاطر الفساد وآثاره على المجتمع وتوسيع دور المجتمع في  الأنشطة المناهضة للفساد ومكافحته.

4- دراسة وتقييم التشريعات المتعلقة بمكافحة الفساد لمعرفة مدى فعاليتها  واقتراح مشاريع التعديلات لها لمواكبتها للاتفاقيات والمعاهدات الدولية  التي صادقت عليها الجمهورية أو انضمت إليها.

5- تلقي التقارير والبلاغات والشكاوى بخصوص جرائم الفساد المقدمة إليها  ودراستها والتحري حولها والتصرف فيها وفقاً للتشريعات النافذة.

6- تلقي إقرارات الذمة المالية .

7- التحقيق مع مرتكبي جرائم الفساد وإحالتهم إلى القضاء.

8- تمثيل الجمهورية في المؤتمرات والمحافل الدولية المتعلقة بمكافحة  الفساد.

9- التنسيق والتعاون مع الدول والمنظمات الدولية والإقليمية والعربية ذات  الصلة بمكافحة الفساد والمشاركة في البرامج الدولية الرامية إلى منع  الفساد.

10-التنسيق مع كافة أجهزة الدولة في تعزيز وتطوير التدابير اللازمة للوقاية  من الفساد وتحديث آليات ووسائل مكافحته.

11- التنسيق مع وسائل الإعلام لتوعية المجتمع وتبصيره بمخاطر الفساد وآثاره  وكيفية الوقاية منه ومكافحته.

12- جمع المعلومات المتعلقة بكافة صور وأشكال الفساد والعمل على إيجاد  قواعد بيانات وأنظمة معلومات وتبادل المعلومات مع الجهات والمنظمات المعنية  في قضايا الفساد في الداخل والخارج وفقاً للتشريعات النافذة.

13- اتخاذ الإجراءات والتدابير اللازمة لاسترداد الأموال والعائدات الناتجة  عن جرائم الفساد بالتنسيق مع الجهات ذات العلاقة.

14- دراسة وتقييم التقارير الصادرة عن المنظمات المحلية والإقليمية  والدولية المتعلقة بمكافحة الفساد والإطلاع على وضع الجمهورية فيها واتخاذ  الإجراءات المناسبة حيالها.

15- اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة لإلغاء أو فسخ أي عقد تكون  الدولة طرفاً فيه أو سحب امتياز أو غير ذلك من الارتباطات إذا تبين أنها قد  أبرمت بناءً على مخالفة لأحكام القوانين النافذة وتلحق ضرراً بالصالح  العام وذلك بالتنسيق مع الجهات المختصة قانوناً. 

16- رفع تقارير موحدة كل ثلاثة أشهر عن ما قامت به من مهام وأعمال إلى رئيس  الجمهورية ومجلس النواب.

17- إعداد مشروع موازنتها وإقرارها ليتم إدراجها رقماً واحداً ضمن الموازنة  العامة للدولة .

18- إعداد حسابها الختامي لإدراجه ضمن الحساب الختامي للموازنة العامة  للدولة.

19- أي مهام واختصاصات أخرى تناط بها وفقاً للتشريعات النافذة.

الفصل الثاني- تشكيل الهيئــة

مادة (9) : أ- تشكل الهيئة من أحد عشر عضواً ممن تتوفر فيهم الخبرة  والنزاهة والكفاءة على أن تمثل في الهيئة منظمات المجتمع المدني والقطاع  الخاص وقطاع المرأة.

ب - يشترط في المرشح لعضوية الهيئة ما يلي :

- أن يكون يمني الجنسية.

- أن لا يقل عمره عن أربعين عاماً.

- أن يكون حاصلاً على مؤهل جامعي على الأقل.

- أن لا يكون قد صدر بحقه حكم قضائي بات في قضية من قضايا الفساد أو في  قضية مخلة بالشرف والأمانة مالم يكن قد رد إليه اعتباره.

ج - يقدم مجلس الشورى إلى مجلس النواب قائمة مرشحين تتضمن ثلاثين شخصاً ممن  تتوفر فيهم الشروط الواردة في الفقرتين (أ ، ب) من هذه المادة.

د - يزكي مجلس النواب عن طريق الاقتراع السري أحد عشر شخصاً من بين قائمة  المرشحين .

هـ - ترفع هيئة رئاسة مجلس النواب إلى رئيس الجمهورية أسماء الأحد عشر  الفائزين بأغلبية الأصوات ليصدر قراراً بتعيينهم.

و- في حال خلو مكان أي عضو من أعضاء الهيئة يصدر رئيس الجمهورية قراراً  بتعيين المرشح الذي يلي الأحد عشر الفائزين في عدد الأصوات لبقية المدة.

ز- يمنح عضو الهيئة درجة وزير .

مادة (10) : يقدم أعضاء الهيئة إقرارهم بالذمة المالية إلى هيئة رئاسة مجلس  النواب.

مادة (11) : أ - يؤدي أعضاء الهيئة قبل مباشرة مهامهم اليمين القانونية.

ب -  تكون مدة أعضاء الهيئة خمس سنوات تبدأ من اليوم التالي لصدور قرار  تعيينهم ولمرة واحدة فقط.

ج - ينتخب أعضاء الهيئة في أول اجتماع لهم من بينهم رئيساً لهم ونائباً  للرئيس وتوزع المهام بين الأعضاء بقرار من أغلبية أعضاء الهيئة ، على ان  يعاد انتخاب رئيس الهيئة ونائبه كل سنتين ونصف .

د- في حالة خلو منصب رئيس الهيئة لأي سبب من الأسباب يحل محله نائبه  حتى  ينتخب أعضاء الهيئة رئيساً خلفاً له.

هـ - لأغلبية أعضاء الهيئة إحالة أي من أعضاء الهيئة إلى القضاء في حال  الإخلال الجسيم بواجباته في الهيئة .

و- لا يجوز إسقاط عضوية أي من أعضاء الهيئة إلا إذا أخل إخلالاً جسيماً  بواجباته في الهيئة وبناءً على حكم قضائي بات.

مادة (12) : أ- يكون للهيئة جهاز تنفيذي يتولى المواضيع الفنية والإدارية  والمالية وتبين اللائحة التنظيمية تقسيماته واختصاصاته.

ب-  يكون للهيئة أميناً عاماً يصدر به قرار من رئيس الهيئة بعد موافقة  أغلبية أعضائها ويكون مسئولاً أمام الهيئة عن إدارة وتسيير النشاط اليومي  للجهازالتنفيذي وتحدد اللائحة مهامه واختصاصاته.

ج - تختار الهيئة كادرها الإداري والفني من ذوي الخبرة والكفاءة والنزاهة  والتخصصات العلمية وبشفافية وعبر المنافسة وفقاً للمعايير التي تحددها  اللائحة التنظيمية.

د- يمارس رئيس الهيئة فيما يخص شؤون موظفي الهيئة الصلاحيات المخولة لرئيس  الوزراء.

هـ - تسري على موظفي الجهاز التنفيذي شروط شاغلي الوظيفة العامة.

و- للهيئة أن تستعين بمن تراه من الخبراء أو المستشارين أو من موظفي الجهاز  الإداري للدولة لإنجاز مهامها.

مادة (13) : تقوم الهيئة بتأهيل وتدريب الكادر العامل فيها بما يمكنه من  أداء مهامه واختصاصاته في مكافحة الفساد.

مادة (14) : لأغراض تنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون يتمتع موظفوا الهيئة الذين  يحددهم رئيس الهيئة بقرار منه بصفة الضبطية القضائية وتبين اللائحة الأعمال  التي يقوم بها موظفوا الهيئة بناءً على هذه الصفة.

مادة (15) : تؤدي الهيئة مهامها واختصاصاتها باستقلالية وحيادية كاملة  وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون  ولا يجوز لأي شخص أو جهة التدخل في شؤونها بأية  صورة كانت ويعد مثل هذا التدخل جريمة يعاقب عليها القانون ولا تسقط الدعوى  فيها بالتقادم.

مادة (16) :أ- يحظر على العاملين في الهيئة إفشاء أي سر أو معلومة أو  بيانات وصلت إلى علمهم بسبب أدائهم لمهامهم أثناء التحري أو التحقيق في  جرائم الفساد.

ب - تلتزم الهيئة بنشر كافة المعلومات والبيانات بشأن جرائم الفساد بعد  ثبوتها بحكم قضائي بات .

مادة (17) : أ-لا يجوز لرئيس وأعضاء الهيئة بأي حال من الأحوال الجمع بين  عضوية الهيئة وأية وظيفة عامة أو خاصة.

ب- لا يجوز لموظفي الهيئة أن يباشروا أي عمل أو نشاط يمس بصورة مباشرة أو  غير مباشرة باستقلالية وحيادية الهيئة.

مادة (18) : يكون للهيئة موازنة مستقلة تدرج رقماً واحداً ضمن الموازنة  العامة للدولة يقترحها رئيس الهيئة ويتبع في إعدادها القواعد والإجراءات  المنظمة للموازنة العامة للدولة.

مادة (19) : لرئيس الهيئة الصلاحيات المخولة لوزير المالية ووزير الخدمة  المدنية المنصوص عليها في التشريعات النافذة فيما يتعلق باستخدام  الاعتمادات المقررة بموازنة الهيئة وتنظيم أعمالها وشئون موظفيها.

الباب الثالث- تدابير مكافحة الفساد

الفصل الأول- التدابير التشريعية

مادة (20) : أ- تقوم الهيئة بالتنسيق مع الجهات المختصة بدراسة وتقييم  واقتراح تطوير التشريعات العقابية المتعلقة بجرائم الفساد من الناحيتين  الإجرائية والموضوعية لمواكبة أحكام الاتفاقية وتقديمها لمجلس النواب  لمناقشتها وإقرارها وفقاً للإجراءات الدستورية.

ب - القيام بالدراسات حول إنشاء محاكم إدارية مختصة وإيصاء الجهات ذات  العلاقة بإنشائها وفقاً لأحكام القوانين ذات العلاقة .

مادة (21) : تقوم الهيئة بدراسة وتقييم واقتراح تطوير نظم التوظيف وتقديمها  للجهات المختصة للأخذ بها بغية تحقيق ما يلي :

أ - تعزيز مبدأ الكفاءة والجدارة والإبداع في تولي مناصب الوظيفة العامة.

ب- تعزيز نظم الاختيار والتأهيل والتدريب لشغل المناصب العامة الأكثر عرضة  للفساد لضمان حسن الأداء.

ج- تعزيز مبدأ الشفافية في الوظيفة العامة ومنع تضارب المصالح بين الوظيفة  العامة والقائمين بها مع وضع ضوابط وتحديد مدة زمنية بعد انتهاء خدمة  الموظف العام لمنع ممارسته لأنشطة مهنية أو تجارية أو التحاقه بالعمل لدى  القطاع الخاص إذا كان لذلك صلة مباشرة بالوظائف العامة لتحقيق مآرب شخصية  غير مشروعة .

د - وضع النظم الهادفة إلى بيان الأداء والسلوك الوظيفي السليم والمشرف  للوظيفة العامة.

هـ - تعزيز وتفعيل التدابير التأديبية الإدارية لمنع استغلال الوظيفة  العامة لتحقيق مآرب شخصية غير مشروعة.

مادة (22) : بما لا يتعارض مع قانون الجهاز المركزي للرقابة والمحاسبة تقوم  الهيئة بالتنسيق مع الجهات المختصة بدراسة وتقييم وتطوير النظم المالية  ونظم المشتروات والمناقصات والمزايدات الحكومية ونظم إدارة الموارد  والاستخدامات والممتلكات العامة وتطوير آليات الرقابة بمختلف أنواعها  ومعايير المحاسبة والمراجعة المحاسبية بما يكفل حسن إدارة المال العام  والممتلكات العامة وضمان حمايتها والحفاظ عليها.

مادة (23) : تقوم الهيئة بالتنسيق مع الجهات المختصة في الحكومة والجهات  المعنية في القطاع الخاص بدراسة وتقييم وتطوير النظم والتدابير المتعلقة  بالقطاع الخاص بغية تحقيق التالي :

أ - تعزيز معايير وأنظمة المحاسبة والمراجعة لتعزيز شفافيتها ووضع الضوابط  الكفيلة بمراجعة الحسابات والميزانيات العمومية والإلزام بمسك الدفاتر  والسجلات المنتظمة مالياً ومحاسبياً.

ب - وضع الضوابط الكفيلة بمنع التلاعب بالبيانات المحاسبية.

ج - اتخاذ التدابير اللازمة لضمان سهولة الوصول إلى السجلات لمراجعتها من  قبل الجهات المختصة وفقاً للتشريعات النافذة.

الفصل الثاني- مشاركة المجتمع

مادة (24) : على كل شخص علم بوقوع جريمة من جرائم الفساد الإبلاغ عنها إلى  الهيئة أو الجهة المختصة مع تقديم ما لديه من معلومات حولها لتتولى دراستها  للتأكد من صحتها واتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية بشأنها وتباشر الهيئة من  تلقاء نفسها التحري والتحقق في جرائم الفساد المنشورة في وسائل الإعلام  المختلفة.

مادة (25) : تعمل الهيئة على تعزيز إسهام ومشاركة منظمات المجتمع المدني في  الأنشطة المناهضة للفساد وإيجاد توعية عامة بمخاطر الفساد وآثاره وتعزيز  ثقافة عدم التسامح مع الفساد والمفسدين.

مادة (26) : على المؤسسات المالية التعاون مع الهيئة في كل ما يتعلق  بمكافحة الفساد.

مادة (27) : تكفل الهيئة للشهود والخبراء والمبلغين عن جرائم الفساد توفير  الحماية القانونية والوظيفية والشخصية وتحدد اللائحة إجراءات حمايتهم  والتدابير الخاصة بذلك.

الفصل الثالث - التعاون الدولي

مادة (28) : يطبق بشأن التعاون الدولي في مجال مكافحة الفساد الأحكام  الواردة في الاتفاقيات والمعاهدات الدولية ذات العلاقة التي صادقت عليها  الجمهورية أو انضمت إليها.

مادة (29) : لكل دولة طرف في الاتفاقية رفع دعوى مدنية أمام القضاء اليمني  للمطالبة بحقها في استعادة ملكية العائدات غير المشروعة المرتبطة بجرائم  الفساد المنصوص عليها في الاتفاقية وكذا حقها في التعويض عن الأضرار التي  لحقتها بسبب تلك الجرائم وفقاً للأحكام والإجراءات المنصوص عليها في  القوانين النافذة شريطة المعاملة بالمثل.

الباب الرابع- جرائم الفساد والعقوبات

الفصل الأول- جرائم الفسـاد

مادة (30) : تعد من جرائم الفساد :

1- الجرائم الماسة بالاقتصاد الوطني المنصوص عليها في قانون الجرائم  والعقوبات.

2- الجرائم الماسة بالوظيفة العامة المنصوص عليها في قانون الجرائم  والعقوبات.

3- الجرائم المخلة بسير العدالة المنصوص عليها في قانون الجرائم والعقوبات.

4- اختلاس الممتلكات في القطاع الخاص المنصوص عليها في قانون الجرائم  والعقوبات.

5- رشوة الموظفين الأجانب وموظفي المؤسسات الدولية العمومية للقيام بعمل أو  الامتناع عن عمل إخلالاً بواجبات وظائفهم بقصد الحصول على منفعة تجارية أو  مزية غير مستحقة أو الاحتفاظ بها متى تعلقت بتصريف الأعمال التجارية  الدولية ويسري بشأنها الحكم الوارد في قانون الجرائم والعقوبات.

6- جرائم التزوير المتعلقة بالفساد وجرائم التزييف المنصوص عليها في قانون  الجرائم والعقوبات.

7- جرائم التهريب الجمركي والتهرب الضريبي.

8- الغش والتلاعب في المزايدات والمناقصات والمواصفات وغيرها من العقود  الحكومية.

9- جرائم غسل العائدات الناتجة عن جرائم الفساد المنصوص عليها في هذه  المادة.

10- استغلال الوظيفة للحصول على منافع خاصة.

11-  جرائم الثراء غير المشروع.

12-أية جرائم أخرى ينص عليها قانون آخر بوصفها من جرائم الفساد.

مادة (31) : يسري بشأن الجرائم المبينة في المادة (30) من هذا القانون  العقوبات المقرة في القوانين النافذة.

الفصل الثاني- إجراءات الضبط والتحقيق والمحاكمة

مادة (32) : أ - تقوم الهيئة بالتنسيق مع الجهات المختصة بتعقب وضبط وحجز  واسترداد ومصادرة الأموال والعائدات المتحصلة من جرائم الفساد وفقاً  للأحكام والقواعد والإجراءات المقررة في القوانين النافذة والاتفاقيات  والمعاهدات الدولية التي صادقت عليها الجمهورية أو انضمت إليها.

ب - لا يتم استرداد ومصادرة العائدات إلا بحكم قضائي بات.

مادة (33) : لا يجوز لأي جهة أن تحجب أية بيانات مطلوبة للهيئة أو تمتنع عن  تزويدها بالسجلات أو المستندات أو الوثائق التي تطلبها.

مادة (34) : يجب على الهيئة فور علمها عن وقوع جرائم الفساد القيام بأعمال  التحري وجمع الاستدلالات بشأنها ولها في سبيل ذلك الإطلاع على السجلات  والمستندات والوثائق المتعلقة بالجريمة محل العلم وكذا طلب موافاتها بأية  بيانات أو معلومات أو وثائق متعلقة بها.

مادة (35) : للهيئة الحق في مخاطبة واستدعاء المعنيين من الموظفين  العموميين أو موظفي القطاع الخاص أو أي شخص له علاقة للاستفسار والتحري حول  واقعة تتعلق بالفساد وفقاً للتشريعات النافذة.

مادة (36) : تطبق بشأن إجراءات الضبط والتحقيق والمحاكمة في جرائم الفساد  القواعد المنصوص عليها في قانون الإجراءات الجزائية والقوانين النافذة ذات  العلاقة.

مادة (37): ينعقد الاختصاص للنظر في قضايا جرائم الفساد لنيابات ومحاكم  الأموال العامة.

مادة (38) : تعتبر المراسلات والمعلومات والبلاغات المتصلة بجرائم الفساد  وما يجري في شأنها من فحص أو تحقيق من الأسرار التي يجب المحافظة عليها  ويجب على كل من لهم علاقة بتنفيذ هذا القانون عدم إفشائها.

مادة (39) : لا تسقط بالتقادم الآتي :

أ - الدعاوى المتعلقة بجرائم الفساد.

ب - العقوبات المحكوم بها والمترتبة على جرائم الفساد.

ج - دعاوى الاسترداد والتعويض المتعلقة بجرائم الفساد.

الفصل الثالث- العقوبــات

مادة (40) : يشمل التخفيف من العقاب كل من ساهم في أي جريمة من جرائم  الفساد إذا بادر إلى إبلاغ السلطات المختصة عن الجريمة أو قدم بيانات أو  معلومات سهلت كشفها أو كشف مرتكبيها أو القبض عليهم أو استرداد الأموال  والعائدات غير المشروعة.

مادة (41) : يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات أو بغرامة لا تزيد على  خمسة ملايين ريال كل من يخالف أحكام المواد (15 ، 16/أ ، 26 ، 44/ب) من  هذا القانون.

الباب الخامس- أحكام ختاميـة

مادة (42) : للهيئة بالتنسيق مع الجهاز المركزي للرقابة والمحاسبة جمع  الأدلة والمعلومات المتعلقة بالفساد وإحالة المتهمين إلى النيابة العامة  لاتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية وفقاً للقوانين النافذة.

مادة (43) : تلتزم كافة أجهزة الدولة بتذليل كافة الصعوبات والمعوقات بما  يمكن الهيئة من أداء مهامها على الوجه الأمثل وفقاً لأحكام القانون.

مادة (44) : أ - يجب على كافة أجهزة الدولة التعاون فيما بينها لكشف جرائم  الفساد والبلاغ عنها إلى الهيئة أو سلطات الضبط والتحقيق مع إمدادها  بالمعلومات المتعلقة بأية وقائع تتعلق بالفساد.

ب - على كل من علم من الموظفين العموميين أثناء تأديته لوظيفته أو بسبب ذلك  بوقوع جريمة من جرائم الفساد أن يبلغ عنها فوراً إلى الهيئة أو الجهة  المختصة مع تقديم ما يتوافر لديه من معلومات حولها.

مادة (45) : تسري بشأن ممتلكات وأموال الموظف العام الأحكام الواردة في  قانون الإقرار بالذمة المالية وفقاً للفئات المحددة فيه.

مادة (46) : يرجع فيما يتعلق بالعائدات غير المشروعة إلى قانون مكافحة غسل  الأموال.

مادة (47) : أ - تصدر اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون بعد إقرارها من  أغلبية أعضاء الهيئة بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية بناءً على عرض من رئيس الهيئة  خلال مدة لا تتجاوز ستة أشهر.

ب - تصدر اللائحة التنظيمية للهيئة بقرار من رئيسها بعد موافقة أغلبية  أعضائها.

مادة (48) : يعمل بهذا القانون من تاريخ صدوره وينشر في الجريدة الرسمية.

صدر برئاسة الجمهورية- بصنعاء
بتاريخ 5  /12 /1427هـ
الموافــق 25/12 /2006م
علي عبد الله صالح
رئيس الجمهوريــة

----------


## طالبة حقوق

* 
مشكور اخوي اثريتني بمعلومات رائعة عن قانون من قوانين بلادي الحبيبة
*

----------

